# solved:Programm zum Prüfen von Hyperlinks auf einer Webseite

## Mr. Anderson

Es gibt diverse Progrämmchen, mit denen sich (rekursiv) prüfen lässt, ob die Hyperlinks auf einer Webseite noch aktuell sind (und nicht zu einer Antwort mit einem HTTP-Statuscode wie 301, 404 oder 410 führen). Eines davon ist www-misc/gurlchecker, auf der Webseite vom w3-validator wird auch ein entsprechender Dienst angeboten. Die Namen der anderen Programme sind mir leider entfallen. Es gibt doch sicher noch andere außer gurlchecker, oder? Vielleicht für KDE oder sogar ohne grafisches Frontend? Hat jemand einen Vorschlag dafür?Last edited by Mr. Anderson on Mon Feb 01, 2010 7:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Chris2000

Hi,

KDE ist was laenger jetzt her. Aber ich wusste mal, dass es sowas bei Quanta-Plus oder so gab... Keine Ahnung ob das schon nach KDE4 portiert wurde.

MFG Chris

----------

## avx

```
curl -Is domain.tld | head -n1 | awk '{print $2}'
```

Das gibt schonmal den Statuscode zurück. Dazu ein bisschen awk/perl um alle URLs zu finden, dass sollte nicht zu kompliziert sein. Fertiges App kenn ich da leider nicht, sorry.

----------

## Wolle

Für KDE:

kde-base/klinkstatus

----------

## Mr. Anderson

Vielen Dank für alle Ideen. Quanta ist eines der Tools, die mir entfallen waren. Ich erinnere mich daran, früher dort eine entsprechende Funktion gesehen zu haben. Leider ist bisher kein KDE4-Port in Sicht.

Irgendwas selbst zusammenzubasteln wäre die letzte Wahl gewesen, da ich genau weiß, dass es bereits diverse Programme gibt, die meine gewünschte Aufgabe wahrscheinlich sogar besser erledigen.

Mit klinkstatus habe ich, was ich brauche. Das funktioniert sogar mit kaputten Webservern, die auf HEAD requests mit http 405 antworten. (gurlchecker und das w3-Tool brauchen Server, die mit HEAD korrekt umgehen.)

----------

